# What category bully would this be?



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He's an xl category

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Most likely XL. That's what BGK is known for.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Most likely XL. That's what BGK is known for.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly pp I mean DD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That's what I thought but all the XL's I've seen were like real small but huge muscle mass. I'm not too familiar with bully's tho

Still don't understand how an AmStaff & APBT created all the different classes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DieselsMommie said:


> That's what I thought but all the XL's I've seen were like real small but huge muscle mass. I'm not too familiar with bully's tho
> 
> Still don't understand how an AmStaff & APBT created all the different classes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There's a height requirement to be considered an XL (19 or 20 inches, depending on the sex of the dog) so if the dogs you saw were smaller they were possibly extreme class, and not XL.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes your right, I'm thinking of extreme. What class is little Lucy in? Or do you not know until they are full grown?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

The Neo Mastiff mix kind....

Ahem.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DieselsMommie said:


> Yes your right, I'm thinking of extreme. What class is little Lucy in? Or do you not know until they are full grown?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She'll likely end up classic, possibly standard but I doubt it.


----------

